# how do you apply for a stall at crufts?



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

hi 
just a quick question how do you get a stall at crufts and anyone know how much?
Many Thanks in advance 
Katie xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Bloody expensive
Some info from this year is here
Trade Exhibitors | Crufts presented by the Kennel Club

Other champ shows would be an idea, there is often the smaller more original sellers at them


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Babycham has supplied the organizer details! We used to do the NEC four times a year - and it ain't cheap! we used to pay between £4000 - ££6000 a stand -but did have a fair sized one! Would imagine crufts to be from perhaps around £1200 upwards. Only a guess mind!


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

hey babycham
thanks for that still can not find a price guide , what kind of shows do you mean  not really up on info in the dog show world xxx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Balto-x said:


> hey babycham
> thanks for that still can not find a price guide , what kind of shows do you mean  not really up on info in the dog show world xxx


Where abouts are you?
You could look into companion and open shows near you and then championship shows too.
Each type of show will get more expensive for a stall as you go through the list above. Right up to crufts/discover dogs which have the most expensive pitch prices.
I don't know the price for a stand but going from the advertising at over £900 I would say it is at least a thousand. Going into the multiples as you move up the halls
The NEC is made up of 5 halls, Hall 5 which I was showing in this year would appear to have the cheapest rents just going on the traders that were in there. I personally love the smaller traders and it is a shame they are priced out of many things including Discover dogs, I imagine the prices there are through the roof because there are no independent traders there really anymore 
What you find is multiple stands of the real big money makes, JWB, Royal canin and the like.

P-etiquette a member on here had a small stand at Ladies Kennel Association in December which is held at the NEC. Could be worth messaging him and asking what he paid for it. He is a lovely man.

With regards to open and companion shows it would be a matter of contacting the show secretarys in plenty of time and finding out what their requirements are in regards to insurance/price etc.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.corsini.co.uk/scca/trade stand application form.pdf

Link is to the trade stand application form for Southern Counties which is a Championship dog show in the South
Fees are £95 p/m :001_smile:


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Ohhh I'm too late  it was closed 1st April thanks anyway babycham  I'm in the west midlands btw xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> P-etiquette a member on here had a small stand at Ladies Kennel Association in December which is held at the NEC. Could be worth messaging him and asking what he paid for it. He is a lovely man.
> 
> .


And his collars and leads ain't half bad either! Top quality infact!! leather lined collars are beautiful! have two dogs here with em on as Itype!


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks double trouble  how did u apply when u went to crufts? Xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

And just to add! on top of the stand price - we have to pay extra if we have a corner stand - and the electric used to cost us £280 for a 4 day show! Which we did need for our till and lighting! Our visa machine was a mobile unit! but does need charging over the four days!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Balto-x said:


> Thanks double trouble  how did u apply when u went to crufts? Xx


It was NOT crurts that we did! but I would suspect that the procedure is the same, if you call the organizer and ask for an exhibitors pack - if they are not due out yet they will send one when they are due I assume! Choose your stand (or the one you would like carefully) Ask members who have been which is the best areas to be in! Position can make or break a show!
All the very best.
AND!! book your hotel EARLY! We used to use the crown plaza or the hilton But there is also holiday inn on site! and some cheaper quiet close if you dont mind going off site #!


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

We literally would want the smallest stand possible  any help we brill? Or is there anyother shows apart from discover dogs and crufts? Xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Balto-x said:


> We literally would want the smallest stand possible  any help we brill? Or is there anyother shows apart from discover dogs and crufts? Xx


don't write of the big game fair! (CLA) they have a massive footfall, as do many of the local county shows! Are we allowed to ask what you intend selling? if you prefer you can pm!


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Of course you can know  I make natural dog soap  where is the big game fair? Xx


----------



## petiquette (Jan 13, 2010)

I've tried applying for a stand at Crufts for 2 years on the trot but had no luck. The first time I missed the deadline by a day or two, but they said I could still apply, but didn't get a space.

I asked when to apply for the next year, and they said that they would send the applications out in september 2010 for Crufts 2011. September came, and I sent my application in on the first day, and was told that everybody would hear by november at the latest. Well, November came and I hadn't heard, so I emailed and asked, and was told that I hadn't been successful, as there had been too many applicants.

When I went to the LKA I spoke to the floor manager, who then told me that you actually had to apply almost immediately after Crufts finishes, but that most people just apply when at Crufts. Great if you're an established business, but for us new folk, it makes it incredibly difficult to get a pitch.

From what I remember, I opted for the smallest stand, which would have only been 1 x 1.5m, and that was going to cost me approx £700. When you then cost in petrol, accommodation and food, I decided that it was probably a good thing that I didn't get the space!


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Sounds just like me pettitique! How do u apply though? And what shows have you done? Thanks in advance xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> And his collars and leads ain't half bad either! Top quality infact!! leather lined collars are beautiful! have two dogs here with em on as Itype!


Yup Willow has one of his gorgeous creations too. 

DT what was your business if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Here is the list of championship dog shows that will be held this year
Agree with DT that game fairs would be good too
If you are in the west midlands you have the kennel club building near you, which holds many of the single breed champ shows. So that could be worth looking into

General and Group Championship Shows 2011 - The Kennel Club


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks babycham!  il get looking xxxx


----------



## emma_esplanade (Apr 13, 2011)

maybe, as a few of the others have said, it would be a good start to have stand at the country shows, fun do shows, etc etc.


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah probably just knowing where they are xx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

This is C&P from the KC's website:

_you might like to hire a trade stand at any one of our annual big dog events which are attended by thousands of people each year  Crufts at the NEC, Birmingham in March, the International Agility Festival in August and Discover Dogs at Earls Court 1, London in November. For further information please contact the Kennel Club Events Department._

If you go onto the website on his link - Dog activities and events | The Kennel Club - the underlined bit above is actually a link to the contact email addy.


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks spellweaver  I have applied for two trade stands at dog shows this morning so fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

You'll have to let us know if you're successful and which shows you are at - and if we're there we'll come and say hello!


----------



## Faithy5690 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey chick, I contacted the lady at crufts for you about the stands/stalls and she has replied. :001_smile: She said that you need to complete an application form to say what size stand would be required. She said that details are not available for them as yet but if you give me your email address to give to her then she will email you when they are available for both Discover Dogs at Earls court in November and Crufts 2012. The applications for discover dogs will be sent in July and the crufts ones in August. 
Aren't I just the best friend ever! LOL :001_smile:


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

You are the bestest friend ever!!!!  il ring you in a bit! Xxxx


----------

